# Broadcom chipset



## pafe (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi!

I am new to FreeBSD. I am using Crunchbang Linux. I'd like to try the FreeBSD system. I have a Dell Vostro 1015 laptop and a Broadcom 4312 WiFi chipset in my machine. Can I use my WiFi network with my system? Is it supported with FreeBSD? Thanks in advance.

Ferenc


----------



## asteriskRoss (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to FreeBSD, @pafe   Usefully, a set of hardware notes are published for each FreeBSD release detailing what chipsets are supported.  From the FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE hardware notes, section 3.5 "Wireless Network Interfaces":


> The bwi(4) driver supports Broadcom BCM43xx based wireless devices, including:
> - Dell Wireless 1390
> - Dell Wireless 1470



Hopefully the bwi(4) driver should cater for either of the cards that might be in your Vostro 1015 (from the Dell support page I see it is has either the Dell Wireless WLAN 1397 or Dell Wireless WLAN 1510).  The "Wireless Networking" section of the FreeBSD handbook describes how to get set up.


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

pafe said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I am new to FreeBSD. I am using Crunchbang Linux. I'd like to try the FreeBSD system. I have a Dell Vostro 1015 laptop and a Broadcom 4312 WiFi chipset in my machine. Can I use my WiFi network with my system? Is it supported with FreeBSD? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ferenc



Just to give you an idea about Broadcom at my work we have a policy of not using Broadcom or Marvell controllers due to the poor quality. Only Intel


----------



## pafe (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot! Your answers are very helpful.


----------

